# Cyp Trip Two



## Chuck (Jun 17, 2010)

My brother-in-law and I visited another cyp sight in the area today. Many of these plants were stressed last year because of the very dry spring we had last year. It is nice to see that this year they are vigorously growing and blooming.

There are large clumps of mature plants, and, many young plants as well.





there are sixteen young plants in this photo, I think.




Most of these are growing in open unshaded grass which eventually gets tall enough to offer some shade in the summer.




The plants growing in the shade usually are less vigorous.








There is a nice variety in the color in this colony.


----------



## Jorch (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for another visual tour! I love the plant in the last picture, so pale!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh, those are so wonderful! :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 18, 2010)

yes the rain has made a green year for the Edmonton area. I am quite pleased. So much variety among them


----------



## Hera (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice trip. Great to see a healthy population in the wild.


----------



## John M (Jun 18, 2010)

That's a nice bunch of in-situ photos! They look great. Thanks for posting!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow -- that must have been quite a sight!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 18, 2010)

Gorgeous flowers! The second to last clone is a beauty and would be great for hybridizing.


----------

